# Southern Cross Cut Gear?



## Southern Inferno (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.hogdogvests.com/

Any one ordered from them.  I was thinking about picking up a cut vest and collar from them.  What do you think?  Any other good places to get a cut vest?


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah I have heard of Southern Cross. They are talking about being a Sponsor on our DVD "Bad Boars". They make some awesome cut gear,  we have used Flat Water in the past but I think we are going to switch over to Southern Cross because of the better quality. I would definetly recomend them.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

tripletdog.com
huntsmart.com
hogdogvests.com
uglydogranch.org
rpoutdoors.com
custom-collars.com

i have not used them thought about it thou there is a hunting supply store just down the road and they are cheaper there than what the are askin on line for them i think???  no matter where you get them there aint that much of a price difference.. i think some companies make summer vest but they are high


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jul 27, 2009)

countrymikes.com he carries those vest and may have some on hand.. hes on here as well just pm countrymike.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 27, 2009)

Southern Cross makes a good vest, I would recomend them.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

I was reading on countrymikes.com and i saw a vest made with viper weave.... What the difference in that and kevlar????


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jul 27, 2009)

viper weave is like the material that they make snakeproof boots and chaps out of and i have a good stock of cut gear built up for the season so i should have what you want on hand and can have shipped out the morn after you put in your order how ever i am out of med and large viper vest put can have drop shipped to you waiting for those to get in if you come to me someone else or different company look at the makeup of the vest and collars because thats what is protecting your dog i had to learn my lesson the hard way and in my oppinion you will not see a cordour vest on my dogs anymore i had a three layer and dog got butchered like it wasnt even wearing it not enough price difference in price to risk my dogs


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Jul 27, 2009)

http://ep.yimg.com/ip/I/rpoutdoors_2061_2529488
CHECK THIS SUMMER VEST OUT www.rpoutdoors.com MAKES IT


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jul 27, 2009)

If i didnt run southern cross i would run razerback but be carefull they are 2 different companies one of them has cordour vests the only thing about razerback vests is they are hotter on the dogs than southern cross and i think (not for sure)they cost a little more but both are exellant vests


----------



## Southern Inferno (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone.  It looks like I will be going with Southern Cross.  Hows their shipping?


----------



## RyanPA (Jul 27, 2009)

They shipped a vest and collar to me in PA and It only took a couple days.  Good service, nice guys to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- with when you order too.


----------



## RyanPA (Jul 27, 2009)

I didn't realize that was profanity sorry.


----------



## johnf (Jul 28, 2009)

countrymikes.com will ship the next day .good to deal with if u have any problems he makes sure your happy.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jul 28, 2009)

southern inferno said:


> thanks for the input everyone.  It looks like i will be going with southern cross.  Hows their shipping?



just to give you an idea i just shipped 4 staple guns and it cost $5 if you can imagine the weight difference and get an idea depends on your order you have to put shipping rates according to price on websites sometimes you pay more than it really is somtimes you pay less the retailer has no control over it if you order from site thats why i try to encourage people to call me first if they want to make an order from me so i might can help them i dont try to make money from shipping just try to cover my cost time frame is around three days on anything i send or receive even from sc to la and vice versa


----------



## Randy H. (Jul 29, 2009)

Have bought several cut collars from country Mike's, great to deal with and i usually receive my orders within a couple days


----------



## Southern Inferno (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks again for the vest, Mike.  I will certainly be purchasing from you again.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 8, 2009)

glad it worked out for you and thank you ,good lookin dog


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 8, 2009)

Heres a pic of 2 of my pits THE RED ONE is out of the WHITE ONE


----------



## Dpsmith (Sep 2, 2009)

btt


----------



## trlang65 (Sep 11, 2009)

*size*

Most important, know how your manufacture determines the size, proper measurement of dog is important to insure good fit. Personaly i use a Southern Cross full cut vest that for alittle additional price i had them sew in the collar (custom). I have used this vest for at least 100 hogs past couple years, NEVER have had dog cut where vest covered. Vest is very well constructed, word of caution {my 2cents } would not use on rcd due to weight, water retention and overheating when warm wheather. Excellent choice for walk in catch.


----------



## BigKelly (Sep 12, 2009)

*Swamp Dawg Cut Vest*

swampdawgcutvest.com  is a good one


----------



## big-k (Sep 12, 2009)

will they guaranty them to be the best southern cross will!!!!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Sep 13, 2009)

just bout some more southern cross cut gear... thanks to countrymikes.com....THANKS MIKE!!!!!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Sep 16, 2009)

bigkelly said:


> swampdawgcutvest.com  is a good one



they are well made and i think the will do ok the only thing i didnt like about them was #1 there backs are closed in witch would be hotter and #2 the chest stops at base of the throat witch will leave a big gap between the chest and collar and especally for a catch dog that could lead to a cut throat jmo but they are good people and will prob do well the design just isnt for me


----------

